# Merry Xmas to OTHER MARQUES!



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I know it has been said elsewhere on the board, but I wanted to wish my buddies over in Other Marques a very MERRY XMAS...

I've well and truly joined this room, having bought 3 "Other Marques" this year 

Have a safe one, and I'm looking forward to seeing some of your metal in the flesh next year...


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

You too. Less than 10 weeks before I finally join the illustrious other marques. Not that I'm counting or anything.


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

aaw - what a nice thoughtt

Same to you - and all "other marques" :wink:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

cheers Tim,
Same to you and the other OM's!
I think you may have set an all-time OM record with 3 in a year....
Presumably not of another 3 for 2005?

Happy Christmas and a safe and prosperous new year all [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jonno said:


> cheers Tim,
> Same to you and the other OM's!
> I think you may have set an all-time OM record with 3 in a year....
> Presumably not of another 3 for 2005?
> ...


paulb came close, I think...

I'm sticking with what I have for 2005, unless I trade the Land Rover for something funky like a racing Quad bike or a little track car, but they are unlikely before 2006 methinks... :lol:


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I am glad to be able to reply as a proper OM member, and wish you belated winter solstice cheer.

Particular good wishes to the avant and S4 brotherhood.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

And my best wishes to you all for the festive period ... enjoy and be safe!

If you keep counting Raven you'll never get there 

Jackie x


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Merry Christmas all

And yes, Tim, I have managed to own 4 'Other marques' for at least some time this year (first swap was 4th January) and I don't own any of them now! Must be some sort of record. Still, I'd reckon you've lost more money :lol:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Merry Xmas to you as well Tim (and to all the other marques owners too). Heading off to deepest Norfolk tonight so if anyone sees a Silver MR2 stuffed backwards in a hedge over the Xmas period .... it'll probably be me 

cheers

James.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Yes indeed - Merry Christmas one and all.

It's been a great year for the Off Marques section with some varied and interesting purchases (really love CliveD's 535!!)

Damian


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Merry Crimbles to all OMers. I'm staying in London this year - nice empty roads for a change so the RS4 may make it over 30mph around town for once 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Merry Christmas everyone.

I hope it's nice for everyone to know that there definately is life after a TT. 

Drive carefully and enjoy the snow if you get some. :wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Ho ho ho kiddies! [smiley=santa.gif]

Have a great christmas and new year 

Cheers

James


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> I know it has been said elsewhere on the board, but I wanted to wish my buddies over in Other Marques a very MERRY XMAS...
> 
> I've well and truly joined this room, having bought 3 "Other Marques" this year
> 
> Have a safe one, and I'm looking forward to seeing some of your metal in the flesh next year...


And to you!

For those that remember, I fully intend to get "portmerion level" drunk over xmas :lol:  :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Seasonal felicitations to you all as well Tim! 

It's been a rollercoaster of a year (mainly downs) for me, but having moved into my first home last week, I hope 2005 proves to be a better one.

Have a good festive season all, and best wishes for the new year ahead.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Merry christmas all

Wish the gallery was fixed so I can change my sig pic.

Life goes on...... just takes a bit of time


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

A Merry Christmas to one and all.

Heres to a peaceful and prosperous New Year!

Cheers

ALI


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

I second all of the above seasonal greetings 

Dave


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I know it has been said elsewhere on the board, but I wanted to wish my buddies over in Other Marques a very MERRY XMAS...
> ...


Just watch you don't fall & bang your head (i'll never forget that moment)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

A very merry Crimbo to all who frequent the other side of TT Ownership, being those that had & moved on.

Lets hope 2005 is a great year for everyone.

See most of you at Castle Combe, if not before. 8)


----------



## chowy (Jul 5, 2004)

All the best everyone!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Merry Christmas everyone ! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

There is life after a TT :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

and a belated one from me


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Stu-Oxfordshire said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


hmmm... :? well for some reason whenever I mention "Portmerion" (nervous twitch, twitch, blink blink) I injure myself.

After a bottle of Merlot at home, in a drunken haze of yuletide excitement I was dashing back from the kitchen carrying a tray of chinese takeaway...with my "Merlot vision" obscured even further by the tray of food, I rounded the corner into the living room and caugh my left foot on one on a loose toy...in a reflex balancing act, my right foot shot forward and cracked square into the metal upright of my beautiful daughter's portable playpen which to make matters worse, was suckered to the floor with one of those plumbing-type sucker devices on the bottom of each upright leg.

I wasn't wearing any shoes...just socks.

I heard the crack.....managed to put the tray down on the table and went down like a sack of spuds in a silent scream....slo-mo "jap style" film.....

Agony ensued.

I now have a broken little toe on my right foot and fractured the fifth metatarsal thingiemagig bone......this is not good. I am in severe pain :roll:


----------

